# Kees Van Der Westen Mirage - Weird Pump Pressure Readings



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Pump pressure dial on our Mirage has suddenly shot up to 16 bar when idle and 11 bar when extracting. Have tried dropping pressure, but it's showing 9 bar when pump pressure is just a trickle under extraction.

Was sitting at 8 bar when the nachine was cold and switched off earlier. Faulty dial, do you think, or something else?

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm no expert , but if it's pulling shots correctly and working like it should, it does ,as you say, sound like the dial.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have you got a gauge you could use on the portafilter?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Portafilter pressure gauge will reveal all. I had this on my old Quick Mill Verona, the pressure was reading ok at the group and the next day it was fine again. Could be a faulty dial or just a bad day in the office


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Have you got a gauge you could use on the portafilter?


No. Might have to borrow/order one.

JP


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can bodge one together with bits from a plumbers merchants for a few quid


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's making coffees OK then the gauge is probably faulty. Contact your service engineer for a visit / 2nd opinion.....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> You can bodge one together with bits from a plumbers merchants for a few quid


jeebsy is "BODGE" a technical term. ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> jeebsy is "BODGE" a technical term. ?


http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bodge


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/bodge


Just kidding


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Just kidding


It's usually the outcome when i try to fix something


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think that is true, look at all you have accomplished with your coffee gear and your flat


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> your flat


Just don't mention the plug sockets after tiling...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Just don't mention the plug sockets after tiling...


what have you done .? do you need some extension screws ?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll PM you, JP probably doesn't want this derailed with tails of wonky sockets....


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Update - have tested the pressure at the grouphead and it's correct - ie much lower than the readout. However, it seems to be fluctuating between shots - most of the time it's correct, but occasionally it's 2 bars lower. The pump seems to be making a different noise when this happens. Is my pump or motor on its way out?

JP


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Check that your mains water input is not being restricted - is the water softener cartridge (if fitted) "full up" & overdue for replacement ? Is the service valve tap fully open ? Any kinks on the water hose ?

You can test the pumphead (assuming rotary pump system) by removing (undo the large jubilee clip) it & turning the shaft by hand: If you can't turn it easily then a new pump is called for.


----------

